# Head Injury?



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

My friend recently got pulled over on I-495 and asked me about the head injury fee, I figured I could get a better answer from someone here ... Thanks in advance


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

PART I. ADMINISTRATION OF THE GOVERNMENT 

TITLE II. EXECUTIVE AND ADMINISTRATIVE OFFICERS OF THE COMMONWEALTH 

CHAPTER 10. DEPARTMENT OF THE STATE TREASURER 

EMERGENCY FINANCE BOARD 

Chapter 10: Section 59. Head Injury Treatment Services Trust Fund 

Section 59. There is hereby established on the books of the commonwealth a separate fund known as the Head Injury Treatment Services Trust Fund. Said trust fund shall consist of monies paid to the commonwealth pursuant to sections 20 and 24 of chapter 90 and any interest or investment earnings on such monies, except for monies deposited in the Spinal Cord Injury Trust Fund under section 59A. The state treasurer, ex officio, shall be the custodian of said trust fund and shall receive, deposit and invest all monies transmitted to him under the provisions of this section and shall credit interest and earnings on the trust fund to said trust fund. Funds collected pursuant to said section 24 shall be expended without further appropriation for the purpose of developing and maintaining nonresidential rehabilitation services for head injured persons in such manner as the commissioner of rehabilitation may direct. Funds collected pursuant to said section 20 shall be expended without further appropriation for the purpose of developing and maintaining residential and nonresidential rehabilitation services for head injured persons in such manner as the commissioner of rehabilitation may direct. In order to ensure that said services established by the commissioner continue without interruption, the comptroller may certify for payment amounts in anticipation of revenues collected for the corresponding quarter during the previous fiscal year.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

PDExplorer3 said:


> My friend recently got pulled over on I-495 and asked me about the head injury fee, I figured I could get a better answer from someone here ... Thanks in advance


You didn't learn that in explorer camp?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

TacOps said:


> You didn't learn that in explorer camp?


ROTFLMAO


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

No sorry Tacops we didnt go over that yet... Atleast im not some 45 year old whacker on here asking about F*ing strobe lights and shit atleast I plan on going into LE but sorry for trying to learn something


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

PDExplorer3 said:


> No sorry Tacops we didnt go over that yet... Atleast im not some 45 year old whacker on here asking about F*ing strobe lights and shit atleast I plan on going into LE but sorry for trying to learn something


Whoa.... Slow down Eagle Scout.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

PDExplorer3 said:


> No sorry Tacops we didnt go over that yet... Atleast im not some 45 year old whacker on here asking about F*ing strobe lights and shit atleast I plan on going into LE but sorry for trying to learn something


You will need a lot thicker skin than that to last on this site. That and you didn't really ask a question. What about the head injury fee that your friend wanted to know?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

PDExplorer3 said:


> No sorry Tacops we didnt go over that yet... Atleast im not some 45 year old whacker on here asking about F*ing strobe lights and shit atleast I plan on going into LE but sorry for trying to learn something


Dude with a short fused temper like that, you might want to look at other professions for your career.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> I wonder if the HI surcharge is tax-deductible?


That's actually an excellent question.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

If you wore your helmet, you wouldn't need the head injury fund.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

This kid is nothing but a smart ass. The head injury fee is pretty self explanatory. Maybe you should go back to polishing the key board at explorer school in bellingham or milford or some other town that has that worthless organization in your area. This kid is 18 and probably wore his explorer T-shirt and ball cap to prom. Now go back to eating your animal crackers and drinking your juice box little boy and if your going to ask dumb questions do a search.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

PDExplorer3 said:


> No sorry Tacops we didnt go over that yet... Atleast im not some 45 year old whacker on here asking about F*ing strobe lights and shit atleast I plan on going into LE but sorry for trying to learn something


Calm down, as others said, you need alot thicker skin to be in this line of work. I would think you got that speech in exlporer camp too. Maybe he's only a "cadet" only "sergeants" get that lesson.

Now, I hope you aren't implying that I am a w(h)acker, yes others on here ask more stupid questions than this.

If you have a question about somthing why don't you just ask your "commanding officer" ?

Oh yeah, and if you want to abbreviate fucking, you usually put a symbol for each letter.



HELPMe said:


> This kid is nothing but a smart ass. The head injury fee is pretty self explanatory. Maybe you should go back to polishing the key board at explorer school in bellingham or milford or some other town that has that worthless organization in your area. This kid is 18 and probably wore his explorer T-shirt and ball cap to prom. Now go back to eating your animal crackers and drinking your juice box little boy and if your going to ask dumb questions do a search.


:L: :dito:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

HELPMe said:


> This kid is nothing but a smart ass. The head injury fee is pretty self explanatory. Maybe you should go back to polishing the key board at explorer school in bellingham or milford or some other town that has that worthless organization in your area. This kid is 18 and probably wore his explorer T-shirt and ball cap to prom. Now go back to eating your animal crackers and drinking your juice box little boy and if your going to ask dumb questions do a search.


:L:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> If you wore your helmet, you wouldn't need the head injury fund.


You Found My Helmet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My Chief makes me wear it at work....They get a special grant for hiring a special person. YaAaaAaaaa!!!!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

HELPme said:


> Now go back to eating your animal crackers


Look there is no reason to drag animal crackers into this.. some of us enjoy the finer things in life. :razz:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OH my head hurts from all of this.


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok maybe I spoke to soon but HELPMe what do you have against a whole organization and being an explorer... Im sure theres many people on here who could say how much of a joke Dean Security is.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

PDExplorer3 said:


> Ok maybe I spoke to soon but HELPMe what do you have against a whole organization and being an explorer... Im sure theres many people on here who could say how much of a joke Dean Security is.


Ding! ROUND 2


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok maybe I spoke to soon but HELPMe what do you have against a whole organization and being an explorer... Im sure theres many people on here who could say how much of a joke Dean Security is.


Atta boy. Your wise for your age lad. Keep honing your skills in Explorer Camp- I think Dean security requires extreme proficiency in knot tying before they take you onboard. 
:BNANA:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

PDExplorer3 said:


> Ok maybe I spoke to soon but HELPMe what do you have against a whole organization and being an explorer... Im sure theres many people on here who could say how much of a joke Dean Security is.


HAHA all this coming from someone who will do nothing but brasso his fisherprice explorer badge. I will be the first to admit dean is a joke but as sad as it is, its still a department you will never get on. You know nothing about my job or what i do. I can tell you one thing that while your eating your fruit snacks and watching pokoman at home and wearing your explorer cap to class to impress all your other 12 year old friends, i am actually conducting patrols and doing police work. Ya know something you will never do! Your nothing but a wanna be, So stop trying to be an internet hero because i can do this all day long. How about you go back to watching nick at night and cuddling with your teddy bear and maybe if you stfu and paid attention in your little explorer meetings they will teach you about respect and how to conduct yourself with integrity. Or are you another one who gets off waxing the patrol car and playing with the siren? :fu2:
</IMG>


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Wasn't this the same kid that melts his army boot polish with a lighter?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tell your friend to visit the "Brain injury" ward at any rehab. Most are due to MV accidents. Does she think mom and dad are gonna pay 800 bucks a day for her rehab?

Well, somebody has to pay, so it might as well be the future patients.


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

HELPMe your public profile says enough about yourself (Occupation: "I play with myself") and by the comments you've made I can obviously see you are a real professional... Enough said im going to be the more mature man and listen to you bitch about me being an explorer.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

helpme- 2 PDExplorer- 1

winner gets rep points


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

PDExplorer3 said:


> HELPMe your public profile says enough about yourself (Occupation: "I play with myself") and by the comments you've made I can obviously see you are a real professional... Enough said im going to be the more mature man and listen to you bitch about me being an explorer.


The more mature man? Have you even hit puberty? When little brats like you who think they know it all come on here and toss bombs at other board members for trying to help them it pisses me off. Your an explorer nothing more. Your not a sworn LEO. Its that simple. You like to talk the talk but when it comes time to back it up tough guy you walk away. You call me a security guard then expect me not to own your ass? Tell you what if you think i am a security guard then come on down to Dean and i will educate you on what it means to be a town special.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

PDExplorer3 said:


> My friend recently got pulled over on I-495 and asked me about the head injury fee,


Your "friend" actually got a ticket!?! Where is the professional courtesy? You're an explorer! I tell ya, some of these sworn LEOs. 

Go find a job in a different career path. Your attitude sucks, you lack the basic understanding that you are _just_ an explorer and probably shouldn't be throwing Dean, or anywhere else, under the bridge. If, god forbid, you do become a sworn leo in the future; then I would hate to see it when some punk kid decides to cop an attitude with you. Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

MM1799 said:


> Your "friend" actually got a ticket!?! Where is the professional courtesy? You're an explorer! I tell ya, some of these sworn LEOs.
> 
> Go find a job in a different career path. Your attitude sucks, you lack the basic understanding that you are _just_ an explorer and probably shouldn't be throwing Dean, or anywhere else, under the bridge. If, god forbid, you do become a sworn leo in the future; then I would hate to see it when some punk kid decides to cop an attitude with you. Don't be so sensitive.


:L: :L:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey PDExplorer3 why dont you and the rest of your whacker friends jump in the whacker mobile and go flyin around town. And when you get stopped tell the polite Officer that this is an Explorer class project and wanted to know all about why there is a charge on your cite for the Head Injury Fund. Oh and be sure everyone has there helmets on while the whacker mobile is in motion.....LOL


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn this one got going quick! PDexplorer3, not being versed in the etiquette of Ask A Cop, escalates to the use of an F-bomb 5 posts into the thread. Throwing off the delicate balance of the back and forth rabble-rousing, and going right for the throat.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ill place 20 on this kid having a TBL plate and or sticker and 10 that this kid has some sort of light system, "hide-a-ways" and 5 that he got his mits on fake MPA sticker

oh yeah and smarten up, dont come here with a attitude, these guys will rip you the fuck apart and you have no standing within any dept. and absolutely have no right to come here and run your mouth to any one on this board, even if its a non-leo because you respect your fucking elders and the fellow members of this board..


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

+1 Danman well said....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I never realized what head injuries could do to people.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Elders? :huh:


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

dont ask.. inside thing


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the support brothers


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Is it possible to get negative rep points...Like -1. I gave Chief Explosive Attitude a negative rep and he was already at 0. Any clue.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah a lot of people have to give negatives and then it shows, can only hope to improve.
See now it is red and says he has a little shameless behavior.


----------

